# Snoopy Strikes again!



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Remember this one?










I found it in a 1970 X-Men comic.


----------



## Whiter (Nov 16, 2000)

Man, I wish those would be reissued. I must have built and destroyed three of those as a kid. Wasn't there also the Red Baron?

Nice find!

Whiter


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

That makes me curious ... was Snoopy ever shown appearing to fly a realistic-looking plane anywhere else? In the strips and TV specials that I recall, his "Sopwith Camel" was always his doghouse and never looked like anything else.

Not knocking the kit, just curious.

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Remember Deals Wheels? Cartoon cars and planes?
This page has info on them and more.

http://treswright.vervehosting.com/

Check out the boxart for the Baron and his Funfdecker Fokker. 

http://treswright.vervehosting.com/Pages/baron.html

There's also a cartoon. He's fighting a half doghouse, half plane.

http://treswright.vervehosting.com/Pages/deal-art6.html


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Oooh...I want one! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

[Sigh...] ...if only there was a model kit company out there which could reissue old model kits from the 1960's and 70's...


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Cro-Magnon Man said:


> [Sigh...] ...if only there was a model kit company out there which could reissue old model kits from the 1960's and 70's...


Here we go again !!


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

I had mine right up until I was about 20, I thought it was a neat kit and still do.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

terryr said:


> Remember Deals Wheels? Cartoon cars and planes?
> This page has info on them and more.
> 
> http://treswright.vervehosting.com/
> ...


Remember 'em? I have the "Der Baron" and "Lucky Pierre" kits and two of the re-released "VW Van" kits in my unbuilt stack. :thumbsup: I really wish Revellogram would re-release all of the Deal's Wheels kits, but they'd probably use the old "Well, they didn't sell very well" excuse.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I had 'em all! I got the Spitsfire and Messaschnitzel at Chiller a few years ago for $40 each. Built the Spits ( http://www.inpayne.com/models/rifraf.html ), but not the Schnitzel yet.


----------



## schmidtjv (Apr 7, 2004)

I had just about all of the Deal's Wheels kits, the Bug Bomb was my first and still favorite, I'd love to get my hands on one again. As for the Snoopy kits, my brother had Snoopy and I had the Red Baron. Countless hours of great dog-fights with those battery operated propellers!

John


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

After the turn of the century,
In the clear blue skies over Germany
Came a roar and a thunder men had never heard
Like the scream and the sound of a big war bird.
Up in the sky, a man in a plane,
Baron von Richthofen was his name.
Eighty men tried, and eighty men died.
Now they're buried together on the countryside.

Ten,
Twenty,
Thirty,
Forty,
Fifty (or more).
The Bloody Red Baron was rollin' out the score.
Eighty men died tryin' to end that spree
Of the Bloody Red Baron of Germany.

In the nick of time, a hero arose;
A funny-looking dog with a big black nose.
He flew into the sky to seek revenge
But the Baron shot him down--"Curses, foiled again!"

Ten,
Twenty,
Thirty,
Forty,
Fifty (or more).
The Bloody Red Baron was rollin' out the score.
Eighty men died tryin' to end that spree
Of the Bloody Red Baron of Germany.

Now, Snoopy had sworn that he'd get that man,
So he asked the Great Pumpkin for a new battle plan.
He challenged the German to a real dogfight.
While the Baron was laughing, he got him in his sight.

That Bloody Red Baron was in a fix.
He'd tried everything but he'd run out of tricks.
Snoopy fired once, and he fired twice
And that Bloody Red Baron went spinning out of sight

Ten,
Twenty,
Thirty,
Forty,
Fifty (or more).
The Bloody Red Baron was rollin' out the score.
Eighty men died tryin' to end that spree
Of the Bloody Red Baron of Germany.


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

O Tannenbaum, O Tannenbaum,
[Oh Christmas tree, Oh Christmas tree]
du kannst mir sehr gefallen!
[Of all the trees most lovely]

The news had come out in the First World War
The bloody Red Baron was flying once more
The Allied command ignored all of its men
And called on Snoopy to do it again.

Twas the night before Christmas, 40 below
When Snoopy went up in search of his foe
He spied the Red Baron, fiercely they fought
With ice on his wings Snoopy knew he was caught.

Christmas bells those Christmas bells
Ring out from the land
Asking peace of all the world
And good will to man

The Baron had Snoopy dead in his sights
He reached for the trigger to pull it up tight
Why he didn't shoot, well, we'll never know
Or was it the bells from the village below.

Christmas bells those Christmas bells
Ringing through the land
Bringing peace to all the world
And good will to man

The Baron made Snoopy fly to the Rhine
And forced him to land behind the enemy lines
Snoopy was certain that this was the end
When the Baron cried out, "Merry Christmas, my friend"

The Baron then offered a holiday toast
And Snoopy, our hero, saluted his host
And then with a roar they were both on their way
Each knowing they'd meet on some other day.

Christmas bells those Christmas bells
Ringing through the land
Bringing peace to all the world
And good will to man

Christmas bells those Christmas bells
Ringing through the land
Bringing peace to all the world
And good will to man


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

Heh.. I have the Snoopy Sopwith & the Snoopy Bugatti in my stash... and a hobby store near me (Ralph's Hobbies) has the Funfdecker & Spitsfire (nice builtups) that he acquired in a kit collection.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

I have both of those 45s somewhere.


----------



## docplastic (May 10, 2003)

*Snoopy & Bugatti & Red Baron*

The designer of the Red Baron's Triplane and Snoopy & His Bugatti was Tom Daniel--who made some other pretty outlandish models for Monogram.


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

terryr said:


> I have both of those 45s somewhere.


I've got them on CD.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I've got an MP3 of Snoopy vs the Red Baron. Don't care much about the Christmas songs, really.


----------



## Tres Wright (May 18, 2006)

Hey guys, first post here. Thanks to Yamahog for pointing me this way  I am the owner of the web site mentioned earlier in this thread by TerryR. As Yamahog can attest, the prices on the Deal's Wheels kits have soared to insane levels the last few years. Luckily he and I were collecting them before they caught on heavily. It would cost a fortune to get a full collection of them these days.

John P, that is a fantastic job on the Spitsfire build! I'd love to post it on my site, let me know if you're interested.

On the Monogram kits, I've corresponded with Deal quite a bit over the last 6 years or so, and have also talked to him a few times by phone and even had the pleasure of sharing dinner with him once when he was here in Texas. He shared a story with me that back in the 70's Revell had him do some sketches for a couple of possible plane kits, Snoopy and the Red Baron (sound familiar)? Well around that time one of the Revell employees jumped ship over to Monogram and Deal's sketches mysteriously disappeared! Next thing you know, Monogram has Daniel developing this pair of kits that look remarkably like Deal's sketches  He harbors no ill will over it, actually he got a kick out of it I think. The Revell Der Baron kit has box art showing the Baron shooting down Snoopy's dog house, this was Deal poking fun at Monogram for "borrowing" his designs


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Tres, I have no objection to you posting my model.
I'll have to get around to building the Messaschnitzel some day.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

I used to have quite a few Deals Wheels. I forgot many of them until I saw your site. Thanks.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

John P said:


> . Don't care much about the Christmas songs, really.


Bahhhhhhhhhh humbug!!!!


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

AWWWWWWWYEAHHHHHHH!!!! These kits are way cool! I have not stumbled into anyone else that really likes these things. I love of the few I have. Swinehunt is laying around someones attic just waiting for me to find it at a yardsale for a dollar and change somewhere....I gotta get that one. The Red Baron was a fun build and has a neat stance too. Deal's Wheels have that authentic CARtoons style! Wish Trosley would have made some kits.


----------



## ost15jr (Apr 4, 2002)

I had both the Sopwith Camel and the Bugatti when I was about 10 and loved them! It'd be great to have these produced again -- when I was watching them on Ebay they were going for easily over $100.
:dude:


----------

